

Using Apache UIMA Concept Mapper Annotator with Python via JPyPe - DrDub
http://tech.matchfwd.com/using-apache-uima-concept-mapper-annotator-with-python-via-jpype/

======
philgo20
Dr. Dub is a #montreal startup NLP hippie. Just sayin'.

